# I Must be Stupid



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Ya know, I've been ruminating on this for awhile, and I must not be smart enough to figure it out. Maybe y'all can help.

Three years ago we had a NHO race, with about 180 entries from all over the US, national magazine coverage, etc. Prize giveaways included engines, car kits, $100 for TQ, etc. Club racing was kickin', average was about 75 entries every other Sat, more than 100 when the Pearland track opened. Entry fee was $20, door prizes, including engines, were given away at each race, trophies, etc. Three tracks were in the rotation, K&M was doing its own thing, and electric was booming there also. New tracks, including 51, were coming on line.

Then the griping started. No need to rehash it, other than that one of the gripes was $20 was too much for club racing. Entry fees went down to $10, prizes and trophies went away, still people didn't come. 

Fast foward to now. The most recent NHO (2005) had about 75 entries. Electric is all but dead. We just had a national series race with less than 30 entries. We've lost Fastrak and 51 (2 excellent tracks), and K&M is on the ropes. We're down to 2 tracks with scheduled racing, one of which is hurting. Gary's track is up and running now, so the jury's out on that. So really, we have one track with regular racing and good turnouts pretty much every time. It's an awesome facility, but it's a haul from my place. There were 2 tracks less than 30 minutes from my house. One is gone, the other doesn't have racing anymore. I now have to make a 100 mile round trip to race. And if I'm booked Sat morning forget it, I can't race. 

So here we are. Club racing is once again $20. No prizes, no trophies, but the same $20. Down to one track with regular racing and decent turnouts, but still not on par with what we had before. Electric is dead, gas truck is on life support. SO it's still $20, there are no prizes, if I want to race gas truck it's hot or miss on turnout, and if I race electric I know there will be 3 or 4 other cars to race. 50 mile one way trip as opposed to the 20 or so I used to have for some tracks. So, can somebody that was happy to see our "club" go, please tell me HOW I'M BETTER OFF THAN I WAS 3 YEARS AGO!? And if anybody has any ideas on how to fix it, let's hear 'em.


----------



## CristianTabush (Apr 8, 2005)

I can point to 2 things at fault.

1.Bad Additudes at the Track:

By both the race directors and the drivers. Too much yelling, poorly run schedules and too expensive to run a club race.

2.Manufacturers are killing the market:

By both sponsoring too many people (even if it is 50%) which kills local shop sales, and pricing themselves WAY OUT of what people can afford. 1000$ kits, 600$ motors 80$ for a 1 or 2 run tire set. It is simply ridiculous.

What can be done about it? Very little. I guess the additude thing can be enforced a little bit better as well as schedules and race management to be done a little more professionally. 

Racing will never be the same again. The market is entirely different now than say 10 years ago. A whole lot more racing categories, which cannibalize entries at different clubs. People will race what they like and now you can race just about anything. Manufacturers are far more concerned with RTRs simply because they sell more. There is far miore How do they drive their sales? By winning races. How do they win? By releasing and constantly pushing the envelope on new equipment development, which is what prices the majority of the "average guys" out of competition, which in turn decreases turnout.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Not quite sure how to fix the prob. I started racing about here in H-Town about 3yrs ago and was not really aware of any other tracks other than K&M,which is where i had started. Now that i have been hanging out with the racers around H-Town,i am learning about the tracks "that used to be" and wish i would have know about them earlier. I don't have a problem with traveling a lil ways to race other tracks.
Chris,you speak of elec going down the tubes,which is true,but what ever happened to the Novice class,getting the future of our hobby a chance to come out and experience some racing? was it just poor turn out? i know novice class racers don't want to come out and get there butts handed to them on a weekend basis,that is not gong to grow our hobby. Advertisement can help i am sure.And I am willing to put out flyiers to get the youngsters out there.
Back in the day,mid 90's,when i was living in Chalmette,La. we were offered trophies or "Hobby Bucks" for TQ or taking 1st -5th in each class. Wasn't much,but is was a lil bonus for us getting out there and having fun from the sponsoring hobby shop itself. A way for them to say "Thank You" to the racers. With the club races going up to 20.00 dollars a class it would be hard for alot of people to come out and run a couple classes which ,in turn ,brings up more entries by people running 2 classes. 
I don't own a track ,would love to but just can't afford it,so it is hard to say if giving out trophies or Hobby Bucks/store credit is even possible.


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

Yea, I ran the NHO three years ago and ran the THRC circuit with an 1/8scale buggy. For a while, there were four tracks in rotation-Lunatic's on HWy 6 was in the mix too. Lots of guys complained because they didn't water the track. But, what the hey, conditions were the same for everyone racing, so no big deal I thought.

If you that ran that series, remember DF also had a monthly "social" meeting. Usually at BWW on Westheimer. More than a "social", it was an opportunity for people to show up, develop some camaraderie with other racers and offer input on how to make the series better. Hardly anyone showed up-always the same five or six. To me, that was the place to air concerns, not whine at the track when everyone is busy racing. To me, the THRC format made sense for the racer and for the LHS. It spread the dollars around as well as it could in rotating racing venues at those tracks that had a supporting LHS. It also provided a variety of tracks: one tight, one with a fast back straight, one with great bite, and one dry track. Something for everyone it seemed to me. To compete, you had to race them all, good, bad or ugly. To me, it had it all. Why it failed is beyond me.

Shortly before that, I did Wednesday night electric racing at Reflex with a 4WD electric buggy. That too faded-too noisy. Not the cars-the announcer had to whisper into the mike so the neighbor across the fence wouldn't call in the law-he usually did anyway, so what the hey.

Bottom line for me, Houston off-road racing is flawed. Not fatally, though. Here's what I see it needs to recover. It needs is a RC racers association that will speak with a single voice. A RC racers association can negotiate non-conflicting or at least minimally conflicting schedules with track owners. A racers association can also offer strength in numbers in supporting events so that LHS will provide prizes. What I see posted here and on ******** is the cautious probe technique used by onesies and twosies, e.g., "Hey, you going", or "Hey I'll go if you go". That's O.K. buddying up, but it doesn't guarantee a LHS an audience for any prizes they may offer. LHS is looking for a 'guaranteed gate'. THRC back three years ago gave that to them, and LHS responded with providing prizes.

After investing $$$$.cc in 4WD electric and 1/8 buggy and watching both evaporate before my eyes, my solution was to go on-road with RC electric drag racing in San Antonio. Try a 374mi same-day round-trip and race too on a regular basis. A 100mi round trip is too easy-I'd welcome that.

There was some talk of a 'Vintage Electric Series' here in H-town. That got me re-excited about off-road. It never happened. Fortunately I didn't dump $$$.cc into that. RC Drag Racing is also faltering. Again, having a RC racers association may have prevented both from false-starting or faltering.

Long post-sorry. FWIW, my 2cents. I really hope this thread will go a long way to resolving what needs to happen to make off-road gell here in H-town. Fourth largest city in the USA should have a killer program-lots of RCs out there.

//AC//


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

One other thing that hurts local club racing, Big Races. Most people plan on all the big races. They may Club Race a few times here and there, but most people save their stuff for the big races. Face it, more people are going to go to a big race where there are Door Prizes, Trophies/ Plaques or some other incentive to race. More and more people are traveling to the Big Races and not Club Racing near as much. Thats another problem.


----------



## CristianTabush (Apr 8, 2005)

A racing organization such as THRC is always beneficial. The only problem is it takes a whole lot of time and energy to do so. Promotion is obviously the way to bring it up but who is really going to do this. This should be something the Club/Track needs to invest their energy/time in, otherwise a consensus will never be reached.

Novice class definetely needs to come back, an expert and sportsman class probably needs to be instilled in Nitro and finally, fees need to come down. As far as electric offroad, it will never make a comeback. Once people go nitro, they don't want and won't go back. Trying to resist nitro racing is resisting change (I am a nitro hater myself, but if I want to race I have to race what the rest are running.) Electric offroad sadly, has jumped the sharks.

Electric on-road is an entirely different beast. It is as expensive to run as nitro offroad, way more technical and equipment plays a much bigger role. All in combination, a recipee for disaster. Only the die hards will run these classes.

Finally, smiley is right about "big races" which are nothing more than glorified regionals/ big club races. Pricing on entries here is beyond ridiculous and definetely kills the club scene. The Speedline GP was 60$ for one class, plus 20-30 more for a table. 80-90 for one category is as expensive (if not more)as a national, throw in 1-2 run tires, at 4-6 qualifiers for a glorified club race and it ends up being a 300-400 dollar weekend, which is way beyond reasonable. Yes it is cool to race with people from all over Texas, but it is a source of cannibalisim to your local club since people might be able to afford 2-3 weekends every 2 months vs. 1-2 times a week.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

I love these discussions - it helps to see that I'm not the only one sitting here thinking some of the same exact things that my fellow RC'ers. And its interesting to get this out in an environment that your opinion is not attacked. I think we are really on the right track here with this discussion - airing some of this stuff and possibly bringing ideas that could start paths of resolution is great!

Here are some of my thoughts:

CJ - you are right on par with my thoughts and feelings of why I'm no longer racing (aside from my other personal commitments). When the races lost the "club" look and feel and became so competitive that you could no longer ask questions, we just killed the novice class. No newbie wants to drop $20 or any money where they cannot walk away feeling like they not only had fun but they also made a connection with new people that were friendly and willing to help, even though they were racing against you. Only the people who had been in the RC scene long enough knew who these people were - that's why it was OK as long as I knew CJ was around. He reached out to me when I was bashing in the backyard and asked me out to the track and showed me the ropes. Heck, he even stuck me in my first nitro when I had no clue how to tune the darn thing - still remember Froggy, Shane, and CJ wrenching in the middle of a Lunatic race to get me going. That's when I knew I had found some great friends and awesome hobby!

Cristian - you make a great point and one that I have heard before! Yeah, we pretty much knew about the bad attitudes - and personally, I think the source of that were the guys that wanted to step out of the "club" style racing and go to the "big format" racing and just leave the newbies and people that were doing this for fun in the dust. It seemed that there was a period there that is you were new or wanting to just have fun, then you were basically shunned at races and the bad attitudes would come out about how these people were idiots and not knowing what the heck they were doing and how they wasted racers - real racers - time. Garbage! All these people had on their mind was selfish ambition to go after something that you mention in your second point - sponsorship! These guys would get a taste of the mix that we had - the Frosty's and David Joors and others that would show up and the next thing you knew they were chasing that down by stepping on and taking out the "club" racer. Sad part about that is I'm sure a majority of those never made it where they wanted and are sitting in the same place we are today. But yes, I have heard were sponsorship has totally zapped a lot of LHS revenue since it is so easy to be sponsored now.

AC - THRC....ah yes. Probably one of my other first's for RC for me. Personally, I thought Danny did the best job he could do with the time and money he had to spend in it. And you have to admit, for someone that worked a full time job outside of THRC, its amazing that it kept going as long as it did! Anyone else and they would have pulled the plug and walked away. And yeah, I've heard the accusations and all that - as CJ and I have talked about before, SO WHAT?!?! Did you not have a good time racing? Did you not get prizes and awards? Did you not have several places to race in a format that was fun, fair, and, for the most part, positive? If he got paid for the hours of time that he spent personally making sure that things ran great aside from the work that he did while at the track, what's it to anyone? Do I know all the inside stuff and what not? No, but I do know that Danny would have done anything for anyone to make them happy and obviously that was not good enough for the minority in H-Town. Enough said about that.

Finally, to Cristian's last point here, I could not agree more. What used to be a fun, run-what-you-brung outlook on RC, quickly turned to a Pro-Racer level, make sure you have all the latest and greatest race. It quickly became a race to see who had the latest and greatest and the most cash to dish out to insure that you smoked everyone else before you left the pit competition. Big races are fun and as CJ and several others have said, its a great experience. But it has turned into the money pit for the "club" racer that wants to test their hand at running with the "big dogs."

My last two cents on this is that maybe some of the people who have worked their way to the top of RC food chain by stepping on the backs of the LHS club races, racers, and newbies ought to reflect back to the days when they were new or just starting out. I know that we have several around here that can recall the good stuff, but for those that were shuned by the now sponsored racer or person at the top of this mess we call the RC hobby, I'm sure we would all like to see what they can do for the hobby as much as they have squeezed and choked out of the hobby as what they have today. Give a little something back. It's easy and great to be a hurricane and wipe out people and places and leave devistation in your path. What's hard is learning how to go back and build the people and places stronger than they were when you came through.

Peace in the RC fleece!
PD2


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

So I just realized something - I said all that and kind of violated a rule that I personally live by. I stated a bunch of issues or talked through them and really never gave an opinion our suggestion to fixing all of this......

First, I think that is one thing that we can do - instead of just adding to the list of complaints, we also need to let the change begin with us individually and corporately. If we don't, then we are no better off then where we are now today.

Second, my thoughts around ideas or beginnings of solutions are this:

1) We did not get here overnight and this is not going to be fixed with one quick, fix, overnight either. So its either committing to the change or leaving things well enough alone.

2) We have to find a way to bring the fun, regenerating life back to the local game and the LHS. What worked back then is nothing new today - why can't we repeat things or use things that we learned from back then, now?

3) If we focus on numbers and turn outs then we are falling right back into the whole issue we have now. The important part is getting people to realize that this hobby is fun, can link you with people that are like them, and creates friends and relationships that can go outside of just this hobby. Think about how many guys you know from the hobby - do you just know about them from an RC perspective or do you know them at a more personal level? How much do you hang out with them or call them as not related to this hobby? That's one thing that plugs them in - being connected!

4) Placing a "demand" or "response" on the LHS that they will have buyers and racers again that are here to have fun and enjoy things, not just compete is another thing to focus on. Having a LHS to not only back you and the local club style is great, especially when they see that it is targeting the hobbyist.

5) HOBBYIST! Good God, this is a HOBBY! How many people have forgotten that at times? Getting the Hobbyist back into the RC Hobby has got to be key.

6) FUN! Where did we loose the word FUN in all of this? How do we get it back? Where does it come from? And where does it begin?

Those are some of my initial thoughts......

PD2


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Good points all. But I'm talking about H'town in particular. EVERY THRC race here used to be a "big" race. We had C and D mains in GT. I think we had fewer people racing out of town here then b/c you knew there would be good racing here. It's the attitude of the racers here that killed it more than anything I think. Constant whining about track surfaces, layouts, who might be making money, etc. Man, every time I race someone that's not me makes money, LOL.

Cristian, I agree up to a point. But, with brushless and LiPo's you can run 20 minute mains and there's little to no maintenance. Yeah, it's never going to appeal to the "how hard can I hit that guy crowd", but it's great for kids and novices. What about some 1/10 only racing? Gas or electric, maybe a Wednesday night type of thing? I know for sure there's one track in town that's not doing any racing at all and another that could use more. A lot of kids start with 1/10 b/c their parents aren't going to shell out the $ for a 1/8 or truggy, and at this point they really don't have much chance to race them.


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

On a personal note, the Saturday evening races at K & M worked out good for me. Sunday is a no way. The new time at Mikes blows both the morning and evening. 

I don't mean to be bashing any track because I'll probable race at whatever track I am able to but opening a track just a few miles from another, scheduling races to overlap the other tracks race times is the same as Wal Mart opening across the street from Piggly Wiggly (if you are old enough to remember that place!). Seems to be a dog eat dog world, not sure if it was intentional to try and shut out K & M but my guess it is a simple matter of $. 

But, like it has been said, this is a complicated situation. I don't know the answer. I have never been interested in being competitive or going on the road to the big races. I am a bit flustered as to when and where I can race. I know I am a part timer so I am sure that I missed something or may have a tainted view. 

The hobby is changing with more and more advanced technologies and man this stuff is expensive to have the latest and greatest. I think the novice/newcomer has been run off by the costs associated with the hobby. Lipo, brushless, having to drive the top notch vehicle, modded motors, etc... wow. Want to get set up into a decent buggy/truggy? Cost will be a grand easy. Wow. 

Oh well, I am not being any help but just had to do some rambling. Back last year when there was a novice class running at K & M the 1/10th scale elctrics were placed with 1/8th buggies truggies and monster trucks. Heck I even seen one of those 1/18th scales placed in there. That would run anyone off. 

I will say one thing about the local tracks, if you say you are racing on Saturday and only 10 folks show up, give them the opportunity to race a free for all or something. I spent time preparing to go there, drove for an hour to get there, can only go once a month, and felt left in the cold. I now have cold feet and have no idea when and where to try to race again.

Ron steps off of his pedastool.

"Peace love and all that good stuff" Sorry to vent.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Well I don't really want to participate in this thread because I don't think its any of the above mentioned reasons exactly. Maybe parts I guess. They are all just personal opinions (posted on the world wide web) and we all have those along with other things in common.
Anyways I would just like to say I don't think Chris is stupid. Maybe a little slow but who am I to say, huh, I play with RC toys after all.


----------



## chucked (Dec 11, 2006)

Man, you guys got me thinking I may have chosen the wrong hobby  . I don't plan on being super competitive or anything....just something to do and have fun with. I have fun just driving around the track by myself - but was hoping to get into some sportsman/newb class racing in the next few months once I get everything together. Is the racing scene really that bad and unfriendly here in houston? Seems like most of the people on the boards are pretty nice and helpful and the few guys I've met at the track (off race days) have either been really nice (95% of them are)- or the complete opposite. It does seem like the few bad apples just ruin the whole experience though...


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

Most likely the current racing scene is just a series of unfortunate events. Perhaps things will turn around. The best thing that any of us can do is to just show up to race.

The number of bad apples is very small, small enough that I cannot think of one. Perhaps the big races are what have had the largest impact on the local racing scene. I went to Mikes the week after the RC Pro series and there were not enough peeps to race. Not surprising when the prior week required three long days to participate. The question may be where does the casual racer fit into all of this? 

I do not intend on giving up. I will suit up and show up whenever I can and hopefully there will be enough to race. I will support both of what I consider to be my local tracks. I don't think you picked the wrong hobby and I do believe that things will settle down. It may be helpful for the folks that have access to their electrics to be sure and run that class as well to generate interest from newcomers. 

Don't give up folks.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Chucked,you have NOT chosen the wrong hobby,do not get discouraged and don't take this hread the wrong way,please. We are trying to discuss what we can do to make Houston a more enjoyable race town than it is now. We would love to get newcomers ideas and suggestions on what you guys think. this is how we need to build the hobby. all of our racetracks and hobby shops should work together and help this process.

Chris,i love the idea about going with a 1/10 scale nite....


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

No Chucked, not the wrong hobby at all, didn't mean to imply that. What I'm looking for are the turnouts and variety we used to have and trying to get somewhat back to that point. I don't think we'll ever get all the way back there, what Cristian said about the new classes is true (there didn't used to be 1/18 or truggy for one thing). But there used to be a time when I had to decide whether to race electric that weekend or gas, choose b/w MT, 1/10/, 1/8 or some combo, and even choose which track to run on some weekends. Now, that choice has just about been made for me. If I want to race more than 4 or 5 people I can run 1/8 or truggy at Mike's, and if that doesn't fit my schedule then I can't race. Don't get me wrong, I love Mike's and will race there when I can. But, I'm trying to figure out what drove people out of electric and 1/10 gas, and why nobody wants to race at K&M or M&M anymore. On any given weekend there's not a single day and time you could pick that everybody that wants to race that weekend could be there. I see a bunch of people at M&M on weekends when Mike's isn't racing, so that tells me there must be people living close. But the last 2 races he held turnout was awful. Maybe Gary's new track will be the one to pick up the slack, I don't know. And yeah, IMO the tracks have definitely hurt themselves in the past by not coordinating schedules and trying to compete with each other. Even if you're the only track in town, you don't get all of the racers, just all the ones that could be there at that time. My life revolves first around my family and the rest is just details. So the more options the better for me.

Insane, I'd love to do the 1/10 thing. Right now all my Sat are eaten up with softball through mid-May, so a weeknight thing would be cool. I know you're north side, I'm SW, Biggie is W, some are in between. Since Mike's already has Sat, M&M would be the logical place, but that leaves the N side guys with a haul. Smiley sayd gary's track is good for 1/10, but I think it's a weekend only thing.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

cjtamu said:


> And yeah, IMO the tracks have definitely hurt themselves in the past by not coordinating schedules and trying to compete with each other. Even if you're the only track in town, you don't get all of the racers, just all the ones that could be there at that time. My life revolves first around my family and the rest is just details. So the more options the better for me.


Interesting point....I personally see that this was one point that was handled by THRC when we insured that we included all tracks in the rotation. EVERYONE got a turn and as long as they agreed to the terms, no one got left out. Sales in the shop would go up and because it was all run, coordinated and handled by someone else other than the shop this made it easy promotions for them. The customer would know that this track, plus other tracks were on the rotation and that they would be guaranteed not only great racing but a novice class plus great people (at least way back when) that could lend a helpful hand.

Seem the further that we get away from something that everyone (or the majority of the minority) complained about the more it seems like it was a good thing and a great idea, right?

PD2


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

PD2 said:


> Interesting point....I personally see that this was one point that was handled by THRC when we insured that we included all tracks in the rotation. EVERYONE got a turn and as long as they agreed to the terms, no one got left out. Sales in the shop would go up and because it was all run, coordinated and handled by someone else other than the shop this made it easy promotions for them. The customer would know that this track, plus other tracks were on the rotation and that they would be guaranteed not only great racing but a novice class plus great people (at least way back when) that could lend a helpful hand.
> 
> Seem the further that we get away from something that everyone (or the majority of the minority) complained about the more it seems like it was a good thing and a great idea, right?
> 
> PD2


My question is,WHY did the THRC series go away??? I wasn't around then and i am hearing different stories. I think that is what we need to do since we now have 4 or 5 tracks available to run,Mikes,K&M,M&M,Southside and I forget the name of the other one. I think it will make perfect sence to do this. All the tracks will be almost garanteed a great turn out,all classes should be covered and we will be running consistantly giving each track a peice of the pie. Meanwhile , running on different surfaces cna make it more interesting for us all. How would/could we get this ball rolling if anyone is interested?


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

insaneracin2003 said:


> My question is,WHY did the THRC series go away??? I wasn't around then and i am hearing different stories. I think that is what we need to do since we now have 4 or 5 tracks available to run,Mikes,K&M,M&M,Southside and I forget the name of the other one. I think it will make perfect sence to do this. All the tracks will be almost garanteed a great turn out,all classes should be covered and we will be running consistantly giving each track a peice of the pie. Meanwhile , running on different surfaces cna make it more interesting for us all. How would/could we get this ball rolling if anyone is interested?


My nature and way is....the past is the past and there is not one thing that we can do to change it nor make a difference in it. We can only effect the future - that's why I like the later half or the last question you posted -

"How would/could we get this ball rolling if anyone is interested?"

I don't have the answers for that, but I can tell you one ingredient that definitely required - commitment (of time, money, and just plain old dedication to the cause!). It starts there for sure. That's what we had with Danny. Just not sure we will ever see that again at this point.

I do recall a time when it all began and there were hardly enough people to make B-Mains. Then, like CJ said, it all took off like wild fire and just become bigger than most people expected. So long as you do not despise the days of small beginnings, it could definitely happen again....just not sure who, when, where and how it will happen again.

PD2


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

I could probably run on Wed's if we run some electric. I live northside but would make the haul to M&M when i can to run with you guys and school chris.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Me and my son got into this hobby 2 years ago. Never thought about racing. My son is about to turn 7 and he has a Stampede. I would love to be able to take him somewhere to race against other kids his age. Let them win some small trophies. Get their desire to win up. Then as they grow let them advance in class. We went to K&M the night that everyone started to complain about no one showing up. It made me wonder about ever driving that far again to end up not even seeing a race. It takes me an hour to get to Porter that's alot of gas money. We need to have a race on a non school night or day for this little ones to have fun. I just like to drive around and have fun maybe some small time racing but no way I will or can afford to race the way that ya'll have been talking about(Having the latest and greatest).

Well I quest that's all I have to say. Hope this helps ya'll.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Sixshooter, that's the kind of stuff we're talking about, my 7 year old wants to race too. I'd love to do weekends, but then you're in competition with Mike's and you lose racers that way. Plus, kids are full of baseball, softball, soccer, etc. on Sat. Friday nights the adults have other plans. Which part of town are you in? M&M is at Bellaire and Chimney Rock, Gary's track is in Deer park area.

Jerry, I still haven't put my XXX4 back together, LOL. The new belt is in it but I need to order bearings. And a new servo saver so the front end of the T4 stays together. Schultz, check your PM.

PD, you said something that was right on. To do things even half like they were, you need someone with the time and energy to put it together and promote it. At one time we had that guy, but who's going to do it now? I vote for you since you don't race anymore, ha ha ha.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

I live in Magnolia. My son has Tae Kwon Do 3-4 times a week at 5 o'clock. Saturday's are usally open and Sunday afternoons are too. You can always have a race like an hour before the main races set aside just for youth.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

I understand 6shooter. Kids seem to be a lot busier now than I remember being at that age. At this point, nobody is racing at M&M period. Maybe we could do a once or twice a month race on Sat geared at Novices, etc. and do a Wed on the other weeks. I'm open for suggestions. I just want to see more racers, and in particular more new racers, at the track. We used to have a half dozen new people at every race. But I'm AWOL on Saturdays until May 19, so PD will have to be in charge.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

PD can handle it!! hahahaha...looks as though you were thrown to the dogs Paul.....


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

The problem with making suggestions is it sometimes is taken for volunteering. HAHAHA


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Think I've showed alot of restraint not posting on this thread thus far. Belive me, its killing me! Before I go any further, let me remind everyone that this forum is the 2Cool Racing Teams home base. However I'm the the guy that has to answer to whatever anyones issues are. That doesnt make me in charge here, that makes me the slave to whatever yall think should, or should NOT be talked about here. Im the Moderator and am ultimatly the one who catch's the poo poo. Just like Danny did with the THRC! Danny is a good friend of mine and whatever happened with THRC is something that I would prefere not to be talked about here on 2CRT. At least not in any negative tone. No politics are allowed here. If we can learn from whatever went wrong in the past and move forward in a positive way without bringing anyother group down in the process, I'm all for it!

It's weird how this works in the RC world. Controversy gets attention, promotion gets ignored. And I end up being the bad guy for "Overmoderating, or Undermoderating"

The problem with this hobby is there's too many crybaby's and not enough leaders! And the crybabys are winning!


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

CJ, Insane, and Jerry - As much as I'd LOVE to attempt to take on a project like that and think I could do a decent job at it, I doubt I'd be married anymore nor have a place to call home. When we are talking about a commitment level that is exactly like a second job, anything else that you have in your life does not become secondary, it becomes null and void.

Now, I have often questioned, had Danny been able to successfully "duplicate" himself, could some of the load and burden that the guy took on been relieved? And could you find a group or team of leaders that all had the same vision, heart, direction, and way of handling things such that there was no difference between Danny or anyone else in that leadership team when you went to them individually? VERY Hard, but not impossible, provided there are agreeable guidelines and commitments - but again, we are talking time and effort, and for whatever reason its hard to find individuals that are willing to put the time and effort into anything like that or that was not souly and wholy for themselves.

Gary - I think you are find with your restraint and moderation. I actually believe that alot of this has been progressive and not been a politic bashing or individual bashing event. And yes, I really like your last comment about having enough leaders! If I'm not mistaken some of the point of 2CRT was to establish that being a leader does not mean you run a group or team or organization, but that you are showing characteristics in all that you do for the RC Hobby which set you apart and give others a desire to either want to follow that way or do things they way you do them. No rule and dictate. The funny thing is that 2CRT puts that responsiblity right on the racer and person who agrees with what we are about and make each of us accountable.

Keep the discussion healthy and flowing and I'm willing to bet that more great ideas will come as well as those that are willing to make the commitments and able to make the commitments to start turning things upside down!

I'm more than willing, I'm just not able.

PD2


----------



## chucked (Dec 11, 2006)

So is it true that K&M no longer has an offroad track? I was really looking forward to going there on friday nights once i got my truggy running.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Biff, you're misreading if you think anybody here is down on Danny. Read my post again. I want someone who was so happy to see Danny and THRC go to 'splain to me how I'm better off now. Danny was the main reason we had such great racing, and I wish he'd been left alone to do his thing. IT WORKED! That's why we're trying to get back to some type of THRC-like concept.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

All these concerns need to be taken to the hobby shops/tracks. Group of concerned racers calls to arrange a meet, talk about it all and theoritically the hobby shop takes over. Advantages, the orginized THRC type group has one thing to do, talk to the owner. This is the very first thing to do in my opinion. Spoiling a hobby shop/track with all the free work done by others will always be a temporary solution because the others meaning the THRC type group does not have the real, true long lasting motivation to do so. Hobby shop does. I can say for a fact that M&M will run races if racers come. No rocket science pain in the arse work to do, just show up! Everyone wants all the pretty flashing lights, race flyers, prizes, lower costs, run unlimited uncapped classes with no orginization that scares off newbs. For get all that for awhile, 10 or 20 guys show up at whatever track together and you got a race. Do it a few times then tell the hobby shop its time to raise the bar with prizes or thropies or whatever and they will do it. The tracks no talk is cheap, internet talk is even cheaper. Action speaks louder that words and in this case the action is show at the track as a group and race. The hobby shop see's that and see's money. That is all it takes. 
This rambling has been brought to you by HIRCR Houstons cheapest form of racing,where breakage hardly ever happens,maintenance is low and its indoors.We are getting to ready to start the Summer series! 
Opps what happen? Did I have a mind melt? Where am I?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Ha ha ha ha ha. Trey, that's about what I was going to post in the other thread. How can we hand out flyers if we don't even know what the heck we're doing yet? I'm waiting on Meir's good buddy to call me, I'm going to let him talk to M&M about it. And you're right about running the races, working the track, etc. that has to be the LHS. But if no racers come (K&M, M&M), what's the incentive? What I want to do is get enough racers together so that we can have good turnouts when we do race.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Like I said forget all the other stuff, just a group of guys show up. All the rest will take care of its self with the time. 
M&M this SAT Noon test and tune with fun races as an example. Does Meir have a computer?, don't know but lap tops are a dime a dozen. He'll probably load timing software on anybodies system if he don't have one and show em how to use it also.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Yeah, he has a computer. And software, and handout transponders as well. We used to race there all the time.


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

I think if we racers communicate better amongst each other It'll be better for us and the tracks. No real need for a local organization in my opinion. atleast not for electric. But if we just communicate our schedules better we'd all show up at the same track on the same day and have a class or two of electrics. or whatever everyone wants run.

I'll be runnin mikes this weekend. so will a few other electrics. 

It would be cool to get around different tracks instead of the same ol same ol every single weekend.

Thats all i got for now.
Peace
Jerry


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

cjtamu said:


> Biff, you're misreading if you think anybody here is down on Danny. Read my post again. I want someone who was so happy to see Danny and THRC go to 'splain to me how I'm better off now. Danny was the main reason we had such great racing, and I wish he'd been left alone to do his thing. IT WORKED! That's why we're trying to get back to some type of THRC-like concept.


Theres nothing wrong with anything thats been said so far bro! I think this is a healthy and much needed topic! The thing about racers are no matter what, someone somewhere wont like whats being said. I just added a "Speed Bump" in the subdivision thats all.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

jerry23 said:


> I think if we racers communicate better amongst each other It'll be better for us and the tracks. No real need for a local organization in my opinion. atleast not for electric. But if we just communicate our schedules better we'd all show up at the same track on the same day and have a class or two of electrics. or whatever everyone wants run.
> 
> I'll be runnin mikes this weekend. so will a few other electrics.
> 
> ...


Jerry, The thing about most of the guys here are, were activist's. Were RC advocates with dreams of growing the hobby. I made the comment the other day that I just want to race, have fun and hang out with my friends. I didnt lie and I wont lie now. I've been racing off and on for 13 years and have witnessed the decline in attendance ever since. Its my fault. LOL

In 1994 Houston RC was the big deal. They even had commercials on public access channels. Normal club race entries on a Saturday was 125 plus. What happened to those racers? Where did they go? And why did they quit racing?

In 1995-96 when I raced stock buggy I TQed once at K&M. One of the best days in my RC racing fun and I will never forget there was a "G" Main! What that means is there was at least 60 people running stock buggy. Back then there was a "C" main in novice class. Sounds like something we would like to see now days huh?

The million dollar question is, what happened?

I dissagree with some of my friends here. I dont think promotion hangs on the shoulders of the track owners. In fact, track owners are the some of the worst promoters I have ever seen, with exception to madf1man! And Jorge Tabush.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

I think the track owners could be good at promotion if they felt like it was worth while. I just relized something we're talkin offroad stuff here I'm an indoor onroader where it costs alot less to race so your extra money can stay in your pocket for more important things in life.:slimer:


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm leaning more towards madf1man's comments here. It should be as simple as a group decides where to meet/race and then meets and races there. As I have said before, a race is always two or more competing. Still think it needs to be a single person running the show.......heck, between CJ, Courtney, and madf1man, all of them seem to have the heart to pull it off, the only thing is aside from being willing, are they able to do it.

I think this is a very healthy discussion and this has been great that it has gone on for two days without one issue! Have we finally turned the bend in disgruntled, disagreeable RC racers in our community? If so, there may be hope for this whole thing to turn around and get back on track!

GIT R DUN!!!

PD2


----------



## celticpride311 (Jul 29, 2004)

Not to bring up bad memories but... Me and Kevin headed the electric "movement" 3 years ago and when that was in full swing it was awsome. What happened is there was really only one track at the time that could accomidate electric offroad and that was K&M. The ppl racing electric offroad were all the key players in the houston racing scene (me, kevin, tol, todd, andy, chris, biff, jim, smiley, justin, ronnie ext.) problem was when k&m went sour over for incredibly stupid reasons all the electrics went away and so did all the key racers. Granted I bet alot of these guys are around racing somewhere I bet none of them are all in the same place or racing the same thing. The thing about electric is that it has become a racers class. Only the old school fast guys really know what its all about. So Im sad to say that electric brings stability to the houston racing scene. You guys have the ability to bring it back. But you really have to work at it, and a good way to start is by having an indoor carpet track. Sence I got my L4 I havent bought a spare part yet. and I got through a set of tires once a month as opposed to every weekend at K&M.

Wow! Im rambling


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

That's really what I'm talking about for promotion. A bunch of us come up with a schedule and decide to run, do some flyers, talk it up on the 'Net and try to get more people there. I'd still like to do the vintage car thing, I'm going to try to finish my RC10 Graphite this weekend. If we have fun, more people will show up. As far as what Josh said, everything that's ever happened to hurt Houston racing has been stupid. We race toy cars for bowling trophies for chrissakes. How seriously can you take it?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

CJ, promotion is really all I'm trying to get started here. You've stated a summary of what I really intend for HARC to do: have a meeting to determine a few details and a race schedule, negotiate it with the track owners, and everybody go to a common place to race so that we have a good turnout&#8230;&#8230;.the tracks take care of the rest. It's that simple. 



I can't do what Danny used to do with THRC&#8230;&#8230;and I won't. I don't mind getting some basic guidelines together for our races, going to talk to the track owners, creating a schedule, making some flyers, and conducting a meeting&#8230;&#8230;..but I won't be selling t-shirts, calling the races, hauling a trailer full of stuff, and running a website&#8230;&#8230;..that's called a "job", and I already have one of those. I don't think we need that anymore. 



I've been active enough to see that Houston has the people that want to race, they're just all at different places due to lack of organization&#8230;&#8230;this is what I want us to accomplish. Once we create a schedule, negotiate with the tracks, finalize everything and post it on the forums and we're pretty much done. All we have to do after that is keep up with the points, check in with tracks, and readjust the schedule for rainouts. I don't think this is going to take as much effort as people are thinking. 



Being a part of HARC doesn't mean that you'll be so busy at each race helping that you won't even be able to race, it means you'll actually be able to race at the race!


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

*Stuff*

I really like all of the interest in promoting the hobby. Not sure if I'll have the time to make the meetings once HARC is formed but I will try. Since I may not make it just tossing some silly brainstorms out as food for thought.

When I first started racing, shortly after high school in the 80's, the local track announced the winners of the races and handed out ribbons after the race was over. Although I don't think that the hardcore racer cares much about them, I believe it would help attract newcomers. "Hey, I took second in the B Main". I still have those silly things.

Here's something off the wall and we as racers do not have any hand in it but what about "First race free" to newcomers. That could bring folks in to try it out. It could be easily tracked with a notepad and simply require an id.

Promote inexpensive electric racing. Yes, it can be inexpensive if you have a rtr or novice class. Buy a rtr and a couple of stick packs and start racing. I had a friend that didn't mind jumping in there with his Hornet and if the track conditions were right he would beat the rc10's.Track too big? Design it to where you can move the pipe to cut out a third of the track. Still not generating newcomers, shopowners keep a couple of throwdown rtr's to rent.

But these darned ideas are very shortsighted. Since I spent the last hour brainstorming I did not want my "daydreaming" to go to waste and posted it. Sorry for the boring post and for the unrequested [email protected] 

I think everybody is going to come up with some good stuff. Think positive. The peaks and valleys of interest of the hobby have been going on forever. The question is how to develop a systematic way to keep the hobby alive.


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

Ribbons or somthin would be nice. When I tell my non rc friends i race, and they ask what we get for winning after paying 20 bills to play. and I say "nothin" they look at me as if i'm stupid. Some sort of plaque, ribbon or certificate would be nice for the people that it does matter to.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Ron, those are good ideas, and I agree that prizes of some sort are beneficial as well as essential to the race. But awards are beyond the scope of what HARC is trying to do. HARC simply brings people to the race, and from there the track owners will be the ones to decide whether they give any kind of award. Ribbons, trophies, etc would all be cool, but they cost money, and everyone on this forum has made it clear that they don't want to pay dues, so prizes given from HARC are out of the question. 



I definitely want to have an electric class, and we will advertise it on each race, but if there are not enough participants, then we won't be able to run that class. I came up with a minimum of 5 entries to make a class&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;is this a good number?



I will be negotiating with the track owners to make sure that they have a decent amount of race cash or something given as prizes, but that is to be determined at a later date&#8230;&#8230;.I would be willing to bet that most of them will offer some kind of award, but we'll see.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

CV, I'd race with only 2 or 3 cars at first if we have to. One, we're trying to get people into the hobby, so you don't want someone to come to the track and not get to race b/c only a couple people showed up. We have that already, LOL. Two, in the case of the electrics, people are always surprised to see how fast a Mod motor is. A mod truck will easily keep up with a gasser unless the track is huge. You can even run the gas and electric trucks together if turnout is light.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I think we for sure need at least 3.

Convincing the track owners to run a class with only 3 entries might be tricky though. Maybe if we told them that we just want to do it for the electric and the novice class to for newbie purposes.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Don't think it will be a problem for the track owners. If entry is $10 and 4 people leave 'cause they're in classes where only 2 people showed, that's $40 the track doesn't get. for the most part their costs aren't elastic, so the more racers, the more money.


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

I am hoping that a track owner that has interest in remaining in business might read what the local *customers* want. Keep in mind I did not say trophies or prizes. Ribbons can be had for about 35 cents a piece at least at the _one_ place I looked at online.

It doesn't mean anything to me at 45 years old but if I brought my 7 year old out and she received a ribbon she would be on cloud nine and wanting to go back.

Trying to remain positive, I don't think $1 per class on ribbons is going to break a track.

It appears that the track owners current ideas are not working to fill the driver stand so I am certain they would be willing to listen to a suggestion not necessarily implement it.

Speaking of awards or at least recognition, just imagine if NASCAR finished its Nextel Cup series and did not even offer recognition of the winner. Pretty soon no NASCAR.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

CJ&#8230;..agreed



Ron&#8230;..agreed



I will address both of these when negotiating with the track owners


----------



## jelias (Sep 7, 2004)

I don't understand why you would want to set a limit on number of entries to form a race. Two cars make a race in my opinion. I ran gas truck a while back and it would really get on my nerves when I was told that unless we had 4 or 5 trucks, there would not be a class. I know that it doesn't make for a great show but you have to be willing to start small and stick to it to make it grow. As long as my son is not playing ball, I'd be willing to dust off my truck and come out to do my part as long as it makes sense.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

minimum # of entries is something we will be discussing at our first entries.........try to make it if you can


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

All of these mentioned "problems" aren't just occuring in Houston. Club racing is dead all over the country as a whole. Sure there are some places that have strong clubs that have successful racing but as a whole club racing is pretty dead all over. I think the main problem has already been said, racing is too expensive to try and do every weekend and there are too many big regional type races that just add to the expense. As far as Houston, racing has always seemed to go through periods of really big turnouts with good racing to small turnouts and hardly any racing. Who knows why this happens? Usually it seems that after a period of the same thing for awhile people get burned out and stop racing, it usually takes awhile but afterwards everybody says, "whoa what happened?" It also seems that everytime anything gets big or successful politics steps in and when that happens the racing seems to go down hill. 

BTW Chris, gas truck and electric off-road are dead EVERYWHERE, not just Houston dude. It's nothing regional, it's just that for whatever reason nobody wants to race them anymore and I guess I'm one of those people now, but not by my choice. I got into 1/8th solely for the experience to race against everybody and to have good racing. If you can't beat 'em, join 'em. It's just more fun to race more people. 

The above mentioned statements were the opinions of the author and do not necessarilly reflect the opinions of 2CRT, 2Cool Forum, or any of its associates. (That should keep Biff happy)


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Its coming up on summer soon and the only racing Ill be doing is indoors in the AC. I also plan on moving to the porter area within a few months. Lets set a goal. By October lets get electric going again. Kevin, you still have a buggy? I still have my vintage RC10 and the RC10T. The truck is near done. I have the diff and shocks rebuilt and I need some tranny bearings. I might start painting the body this weekend if I have enough paint.

We may only start out with a few of us but why not try it? We have nothing to lose and I would really like to get the vintage class going.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Yeah, we need guys with skills like Kev, Cristian, etc. to come out. Kevin is really right on it. The reason the electric got big not long ago was b/c the competition was so good. Kev, Todd, Josh, Jim, Andy, etc. all broke their flashlights out, the Redstick guys started coming. Rule number one is people where race where the racing is good. And yeah Kevin, I know 1/10 is dead all over. But as pitiful as it is everywhere, it's 10 times more pitiful here.

P. S. Biff, if you keep talking about the weather you're going to have to change your avatar. Ha ha ha ha ha.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

cjtamu said:


> Yeah, we need guys with skills like Kev, Cristian, etc. to come out. Kevin is really right on it. The reason the electric got big not long ago was b/c the competition was so good. Kev, Todd, Josh, Jim, Andy, etc. all broke their flashlights out, the Redstick guys started coming. Rule number one is people where race where the racing is good. And yeah Kevin, I know 1/10 is dead all over. But as pitiful as it is everywhere, it's 10 times more pitiful here.
> 
> P. S. Biff, if you keep talking about the weather you're going to have to change your avatar. Ha ha ha ha ha.


This avatar better bro? 

Speaking of Andy, he's got a better job now and raking in some cash. I think he can be convinced to race again.

Two things need to happen on order to bring back 1/10 scale electric. Racers, and a track designed for 1/10th scale only. Running a buggy on a track that has M/Ts and 8scalers running around just doesnt work for me.

Heres something else to consider. Micro racing is getting more and more popular. Its cheap and doesnt take up alot of room. If things work out right, it wont be long before I have some land.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Yeah, that's why I suggested a 1/10 only night. That avatar is way too hip.


----------



## CristianTabush (Apr 8, 2005)

Just got back from the 1/18th scale nats in connecticut, and let me tell you guys, this event was awesome!

These little trucks running 6800 and 8000kv brushless motors with small 7.4v lipo packs on carpet with jumps was just about the most impressive racing I've ever seen. When a little truck is going 45mph down a 60 ft straightaway and jumping as much as 30 ft accross the track, there is very little that compares. Especially considering that brushless has no maintenance, and all you need is 1- 25$ lipo pack to compete at a national, this is pretty darn awesome. With Mike's opening up their carpet track, I am definetely going to try to build some jumps to run offroad carpet once in a while. Simple, cheap and fast. Kind of the elements needed now a days to have people interested in the racing scene.

I still love mini-z's, and yes, they are cheap and a lot of fun, but not a whole lot of people relate to these due to the fact that they are so small. I will keep racing them for this reason, but I think 18's could really take off. I saw Radio shack Pro-pulses be competitive at the nats (only 100$/pop), Duratrax Vendettas are awesome as well (IMO they looked better than the 18R's, they jumped a lot better). Running them on carpet, they can easily keep up with a 10th scale 19 turn touring car with a mild mod motor/brushless set-up.

Again, I know one of the major reasons racing has slowed down is due to the expense. I know I can't afford to race my Nitro car EVERY weekend and have a Social life as well. Each visit to the track is around 100 bucks and that is a little bit high for me. 18th scale cars are a happy medium between the Z's for us mini lovers and 10th/8th scale cars. Heck, if we ever feel like it we can even take them to the dirt!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

2nd place in 2wd mod? Not bad bro! 

Whatta you running? What car?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Cristian, RC Pro has a 1/18 class also. You should see them go on dirt at K&M.


----------



## CristianTabush (Apr 8, 2005)

I ran an RC18T in 4wd mod and finished 9th in the A. Had a bit of trouble as I hadn't ever run one of these before and jumping was tough. THink Performance Raceway, but much more traction and much faster! In the main I worked my way up to 4th after a couple of laps, but 5th T-boned me and shifted my motor. My car ran like **** after that and I lost my battery pack. After they put the pack back in the car I got a lap back from 6th-8th, but was way out of contention. 

In 2wd mod, I drove a Mini-T RTR, with Aluminum shocks and an MIP ball diff. It was actually a customer return. He didn't want it because he said it didn't run right. hehehe The truck was awesome the whole weekend and I should have won. I qualified 3rd on the grid and took the holeshot driving into the sweeper Joor style 1/2 an inch of the pipe after the first straightaway. I took the lead, but 3 corners later I went Holy ****! I'm leading and proceeded to stuff my car into the pipe. hahaha I was last after this, as the whole freightrain ran over me. I managed to regain my composure and catch up to the field, but as I caught up to Mike Haynes, about 1/2 way through the Race I stuffed it again and lost another 8 or 10 seconds. I pushed it, but I was only able to make up about 4 seconds, finishing about 6 seconds behind Mike, who drove a pretty close to flawless Race.


----------



## CristianTabush (Apr 8, 2005)

cjtamu said:


> Cristian, RC Pro has a 1/18 class also. You should see them go on dirt at K&M.


Ya, I wanted to run it, but didn't have time to turn my truck from Carpet to Dirt that weekend, as I was getting 3 trucks ready for the Nats.

If we start a racing class, I'd be willing to run them in dirt/ carpet or whatever. I know Danny has the track going, but I have the itching for jumps once again!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Cristian, what class do you think would take off here? 2 or 4 wheeler?


----------



## CristianTabush (Apr 8, 2005)

Maybe 4 wheeler. That seemed to be more popular over there. I liked 2 wheel drive because they jump better as their large scale counterparts do, which make them easier to drive for me, since I'm not a good jumper. Traction is much better on the 4wd's and they are more fun to drive once you get them dialed.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

4 wheel drive truck just seems weird to me. 2 wheel buggy would definitly get my attention on a carpet track.


----------



## CristianTabush (Apr 8, 2005)

You can do 4wd buggy or 2wd truck or 4wd monster truck or 4wd stadium truck.


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

Yeah Gary, I still got my buggy. I don't know if I will ever race it again, I was planning on letting my son race it in about a year or so. I need new batteries, a receiver, a servo and 1/8th is pretty expensive. Not to mention I don't really dig racing the car on any of the tracks that are around anymore. I'm really starting to like running 1/8th, the Losi handles just like a really powerful mod buggy and the car doesn't get upset by little bumps like the little buggies do. If you guys decide that you'll run them and there will be more than 3 or 4 then I'll throw it together and give it a shot. I can't guarantee that I'll get back into it again because I've already put about $2,500 into 1/8th and I'm enjoying that class so far.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Man, electric is so cheap and easy now. Good packs for $50 each and you can recharge several times a day. Even the new brushed motors last a long time. None of the layouts around here are great for 2wd Mod at this point, but the ST handle it fine. Sure be fun to get it going again.


----------

